# Hijacking and "Thread killing" comments.



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2012)

I really don't want to sound like a busybody, but I've noticed a trend on here. Through the best of intentions, people are making comments that effectively stop threads in their tracks, often before the original question is answered. Remarks like, "There's your answer", or "Glad you got your answer" or "That sounds like the perfect solution" are always made in a supportive, friendly manner, but it signals others who read the post that there is no need to further weigh in, leaving the original poster no closer to a solution.

Here's an example:

OP:

"Hi, I've got a new French press coffee maker and have no idea how to use it. Anyone have any experience with these things?"

Response #1

"Good luck with that. Someone will be along shortly to answer your question."

Response #2:

Ernie's the resident coffee expert, he should be here soon with an answer. He really knows his stuff.

Response #3

"I have a new espresso machine, does anyone know what the little silver thing on the side does?"

Response #4:

"Be careful with those espresso machines, my step cousin in law had a friend whose father in law had one of those things blow up in his face"

Response #5:

"I don't need none of that fancy coffee, some Maxwell house and a Mr. Coffee makes the best coffee on Earth."

Response #6 (Ernie)

"Modern espresso machines are much safer than those of a few years ago. With care, they'll safely provide delicious coffee for many years. For the guy using the Maxwell house in the drip coffeemaker, try putting eggshells and a pinch of salt or baking soda in with the grounds, it'll cut the bitterness and deliver a well rounded, full bodied cup of coffee. I used to use a French press, but haven't for years"

Response #7:

"Good old Ernie, he sure is smart. Glad you got the answer to your question!!"

Now, anyone coming along and quickly scanning this thread later will wrongly assume that the original poster is happily chugging coffee expertly made in his French press thanks to all the advice here. In actuality, he hasn't gotten even the remotest answer to his question and is quite po'd and without a cup of coffee.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 10, 2012)

I think you have a valid point but as a moderator I don't want to have to try and keep every thread on track.  Sometimes a conversation just flows and we do get a bit sidetracked but the thread can still be very informative.  There is no reason the OP can't re-pose the question and there is no reason anyone else responding to the thread shouldn't go back and respond to the first post.  The material discussed on SMF in particular is subject to a broad range of response.  For example a question about substituting TQ for Cure 1 naturally leads to a discussion about the amount of salt to use and then alternative recipes and maybe even the chemistry of nitrate and nitrite

If a thread is becoming heated or really going out into left field I will politely ask members to return to the original subject or start a new thread and continue the discussion.  If the OP is not happy with the answers he is getting he can always start a new thread with a different title maybe framing his question in a different manner.

On the whole I believe we all do a good job of trying to help and I am very happy to be part of a forum that solicits friendly, helpful discussion on a wide range of smoking food questions.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I certainly meant no disrespect to the moderation of this forum, and I do realize that threads do tend to take on a life of their own, many times enriching the experience for all involved. My main point was that maybe we, as participants, might be a little more mindful of the impact of our comments on the original intent of the post. Posting phrases like "well I guess that sums it up", or "There's your answer" really do tend to shut down further discussion, many times depriving the thread starter of the info he seeks.

I apologize if I'm "speaking out of turn" here or overstepping boundaries, I just wanted to call attention to something I've noticed in hopes that some might give a little more thought before posting.

This is a wonderful form in which I've thoroughly enjoyed participating. I brought this up not to complain or bash, but in an attempt to help.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 10, 2012)

I appreciate your post and understand fully what you are saying.   I guess what I am suggesting is that no one (other then admin) can end a discussion and we encourage everyone to participate in any thread they wish.  If someone doesn't have the answer to a thread maybe the question they ask will compel someone else to reply.   We should all try to facilitate the discussion.   Mdboatman we like having you on-board (is that a pun) and I enjoy reading your contributions.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mdboat,

I think this is a great reminder to folks because I know I have seen this happen before. 

Thank you for taking the time to write this up.

Brian


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 10, 2012)

okay 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  im guilty!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2012)

Well it looks like we have things all taken care of then.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ok that was suppose to be a joke.

Thanks for the reminder as I am probably guilty of this as well. I do find myself browsing through a post (especially a longer one) and if I see comments like "You should be good to go" or "Sounds like you have things figured out" I will probably be likely to not read through the post and do exactly what you are trying to prevent. I agree the posts can go in many different directions and I don't expect the Mods to have to do anything on that so if we can all help out I'm sure we would all benefit.


----------



## big casino (Feb 10, 2012)

well it depends on how you grind the beans

I try to read all of the posts to see if it was answered and/or if I can offer any additional help


----------



## luv2q (Feb 10, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> For the guy using the Maxwell house in the drip coffeemaker, try putting eggshells and a pinch of salt or baking soda in with the grounds, it'll cut the bitterness and deliver a well rounded, full bodied cup of coffee.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2012)

I think if a member thinks me or another member like Al or Pops should take the question...Don't just post, " I don't know but maybe Pops will be along. " ...Copy the post link and PM Pops...That way the question won't be missed...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Feb 10, 2012)

Some of the people shoot their self in the foot and cause the hijacking. The guy who was rude to pops comes to mind.:devil:


----------



## alblancher (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a good point Michael Ark.    Sometimes when an OP is not accepting what good advice is being offered the only thing to do is move the thread in a different direction


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2012)

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Quote:[/color]

Originally Posted by *Mdboatbum*  



For the guy using the Maxwell house in the drip coffeemaker, try putting eggshells and a pinch of salt or baking soda in with the grounds, it'll cut the bitterness and deliver a well rounded, full bodied cup of coffee.

  If you start roasting your own coffee and get a good grinder you won't have to use Maxwell House - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Or you can do like Jimmy and just get me to send the good stuff for - hey Jimmy where is my postage -- Is this what you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Chef JimmyJ said:


> I think if a member thinks me or another member like Al or Pops should take the question...Don't just post, " I don't know but maybe Pops will be along. " ...Copy the post link and PM Pops...That way the question won't be missed...JJ




When ever I see a request for one of you guys I try to note in the reply that I have sent one of you a PM since at that point my guess is that no one else has.


----------



## venture (Feb 10, 2012)

I am guilty!

I sometimes name people like Pops, or JJ.

I never put up a post that asks for ONLY their replies, tho?  There are so many more here who have great things to add!

So shoot me!







Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Feb 10, 2012)

I am also guilty as charged. I sometimes know the answer but, but second guess myself and refer people to others that know more then I do. I can find all kinds of ways to get myself into trouble.....lmao 

I will take my 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...............OOH................Wait.........I.........might ........like that...


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 10, 2012)

Life is to short to dwell on the shortcomings of others.
Think positively!
Rather than whining, take the bull by the horns and bring the thread back on topic.
Only YOU, and you , and you....and me... can prevent a thread from dying or going off topic. :biggrin:


:sausage:


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 11, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> Life is to short to dwell on the shortcomings of others.
> Think positively!
> Rather than whining, take the bull by the horns and bring the thread back on topic.
> Only YOU, and you , and you....and me... can prevent a thread from dying or going of topic.




Well there's your answer.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 11, 2012)

Venture said:


> I am guilty!
> 
> I sometimes name people like Pops, or JJ.
> 
> ...


BANG!!!!!


----------

